# Pumptrack im Raum Bamberg/Nürnberg/Bayreuth?



## Onkel Manuel (30. März 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Sacht ma, sind euch irgendwelche Pumptracks im Raum Bamberg bekannt? Auf die Schnelle hab ich jetzt nur was in 95488 Eckersdorf gefunden, wo derzeit gebaut wird:

--> http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/pumptrack-eroeffnung-nochmals-verschoben_243960

--> https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Pumptrack-Eckersdorf/364123427024791



Wobei gerade beim Stöbern in der südlicheren Ecke scheint es noch einen Pumptrack in 91091 Großenseebach zu geben. Hat da jemand aktuelle Informationen drüber?


PS: Beide sind knapp 50km von mir entfernt...


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2014)

am tiergarten in nbg gibt es auch einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2014)

und in Lauf und in Leichendorf.


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

der neue in Lauf ist doch nur Dirtpark, oder irre ich?


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und in Lauf und in Leichendorf.


Leichendorf bei Zirndorf? Wo ist da ein Pumptrack?


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2014)

@der_erce  da wo ich gleich hinfahren werde 

Spass beiseite: http://goo.gl/maps/VDVxB

Rechts sieht man die Anfänge des Pumptracks, der Bereich links mit dem Minibagger ist mittlerweile Dirt-Park.


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2014)

Wie cool....mann...dann muß ich mir ja direkt mal nen kleines Hardteil zusammenbasteln


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie cool....mann...dann muß ich mir ja direkt mal nen kleines Hardteil zusammenbasteln



so schaut's aus, ein Dirtbike ist nie verkehrt


----------



## dnny (9. April 2014)

Baunach gibt es eine 4Cross Strecke mit kleiner Pumptrack und SingleTrail und und und ...

hier mal der Link..

http://mountainbikeliebe.wordpress.com/2013/07/05/4cross-strecke-baunach/

oder Forchheim an der Schleuseninsel

http://mountainbikeliebe.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/mountainbike-streckenrundkurs-forchheim/

oder in der der Weissenburgstraße in Bamberg

https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Dirts-Bamberg-eV/220754181271484


----------



## gandi85 (10. April 2014)

die strecke in forchheim ist in erbärlichen zustand. eigentlich schade. Glaub nicht dass die stadt was dagegen hätte, wenn man die mal "pflege" würde. Potential ist da auf jedendefall.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (10. April 2014)

zu dem in Gsb gibt es hier einen Kontakt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pumptrack-in-oder-um-nuernberg.366528/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (14. April 2014)

Auf dem ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz der Eberner Kaserne gibts auch nen kleinen Pumptrack. Leider oneway und nur etwa 50m lang, aber Spaß machts trotzdem und das Gelände hat noch einiges mehr zu bieten


----------



## dnny (4. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> die strecke in forchheim ist in erbärlichen zustand. eigentlich schade. Glaub nicht dass die stadt was dagegen hätte, wenn man die mal "pflege" würde. Potential ist da auf jedendefall.



War das letzte mal im Februar dort da ging eine Seite und die mittlere eigentlich ganz gut zu fahren. Der Rest müsste glaub ich eher mal gemäht werden. 

@Onkel Manuel Hast du schon was anderes entdeckt?


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. Juli 2014)

Bei Zabotrails neben den Dirts ist auch ein Pumptrack


----------



## dnny (9. Juli 2014)

Habe eine IG eröffnet für alle aus dem Stadt und Landkreis Bamberg. Teilnahme erwünscht. 

(Mountainbikefreunde Bamberg)

Beste Grüße


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. August 2014)

In Eckersdorf bei Bayreuth hat vor kurzen auch ein Pumptrack eröffnet.

Mehr Infos hier:
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.d...en-der-pumptrack-eckersdorf-zieht-radsportler

An Bayreuth könnten sich so manchen Städte und Gemeinden mal ein Beispiel nehmen:

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/die-huegelige-attraktion_271812


----------

